# Hybrid AND Select eligible



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

I was looking at getting something Select eligible, but now with gas going up I have been thinking of getting something Hybrid. Any recommendations?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Lexus RX Hybrid comes to mind...or might as well Tesla?


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Lexus ES300h


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Buick Lacrosse hybrid. Found a 2013 with 23k miles for 12,900.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Bmw 335d they'll get close to 40mpg and they're pretty cheap. Diesel is always the answer


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Bmw 335d they'll get close to 40mpg and they're pretty cheap. Diesel is always the answer


40 mpg highway.... 7mpg city

Lol


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

mkz hybrid


----------



## TeslaSD (Jun 26, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Lexus RX Hybrid comes to mind...or might as well Tesla?


Tesla Model S is what I use for SELECT, trips, helps that fuel is pretty much free since our solar offsets it. If you are thinking about getting a brand new hybrid/bmw, maybe check the used Model S inventory.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

model S still goes around $70,000 for used.

a used bmw 3 or 5 hybrid goes around for $20,000-30,000

Lincoln MKZ Hybrid = lyft permier, Lyft Lux, Uber Select, 41mpg city 38 mpg highway.
Acura RLX Sport Hybird = Lyft Premier, Lyft Lux, Uber Select, (uber black when it's avaliable) 29 city, 30 highway
GMC yukon Hybrid =Lyft Premier, Lyft Lux, Lyft Suv, Lyft Plus, Uber Select, Uber XL, 20 city, 23 highway.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Tesla, or any E-Car really is the way to go if you have Solar. I got a 11.4 KW System on my Roof, and produce way more Energy than I ever use.
The Tesla SUV is my Dream, but is just not in my Budget, lol.
Mercedes came out with a new E-Vehicle, (too expensive as well) and VW is ramping up to bring 30 new E-models out by Spring 2018.
Exciting times on the E-market for sure. Audi, BMW will follow, even Porsche.

A Friend leased a BMW i3 for $299.00/month, he also has solar, but the Car only produced some 125 miles/Charge Range.
He just turned it in after his 2 years, waiting for better Cars to come out soon with close to 400 miles/charge.


----------



## TeslaSD (Jun 26, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> model S still goes around $70,000 for used.
> 
> a used bmw 3 or 5 hybrid goes around for $20,000-30,000
> 
> ...


Model S can be found for a lot less than 70k used. A brand new one starts at 69k, plus you also get 10k off in tax incentives so pretty much 59k for brand new condition.

Tesla's own website has one listed for 47k with only 34k miles and it includes lifetime free supercharging. Add some mileage and look for a private sale, i imagine you could easily find one for less than 40k.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

uh that's not how tax incentive works. It's if you owe any tax in the end, they will take that off. If you use your mile deduction, you already pay little to no tax.

Also if you have a full time job, you're already have tax returns already. So the $10,000 tax incentive doesn't really help, it's just a marketing gimmick


----------



## TeslaSD (Jun 26, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> uh that's not how tax incentive works. It's if you owe any tax in the end, they will take that off. If you use your mile deduction, you already pay little to no tax.
> 
> Also if you have a full time job, you're already have tax returns already. So the $10,000 tax incentive doesn't really help, it's just a marketing gimmick


The CA $2500 CA rebate is a check that is mailed out, I got mine within a month or so from my purchase date back in 2015. It doesn't depend on a tax refund and pretty much everyone except maybe the super rich get it.

The $7500 federal tax credit is a full credit when you file taxes (not a deduction). If Uber is your only income, then you're right that you probably won't take full advantage of it but most who are in the market for a new Tesla have a full time job (not from Uber).

I received the full $7500 credit so i can tell you that it isn't just some marketing gimmick...

My point wasn't even about the 10k rebate/credit, I was mostly pointing out that you can find a used Tesla for A LOT less than the $70k you mentioned. Do a quick search and you'll find some selling for almost half that...


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

TeslaSD said:


> The CA $2500 CA rebate is a check that is mailed out, I got mine within a month or so from my purchase date back in 2015. It doesn't depend on a tax refund and pretty much everyone except maybe the super rich get it.
> 
> The $7500 federal tax credit is a full credit when you file taxes (not a deduction). If Uber is your only income, then you're right that you probably won't take full advantage of it but most who are in the market for a new Tesla have a full time job (not from Uber).
> 
> ...


Completely agree. Bought mine for less than $50k and free supercharging. Win win!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Does Avalon hybrid qualify?


----------



## Pjackbar (Oct 19, 2016)

Ford Fusion Energi qualifies and you can pick one up for 14k-18k


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Pjackbar said:


> Ford Fusion Energi qualifies and you can pick one up for 14k-18k


We have a Lincoln MKZ Hybrid (basically the same thing) only issue with these is the trunk is worthless . One suit case if you're lucky , The Fusion also doesn't qualify in many cities . I don't know where the OP is but I know not many markets allow the Fusion on Select



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Does Avalon hybrid qualify?


In some markets . You're best to check out your local Uber vehicle requirements and check out what qualifies and what doesn't . Every market has different restrictions .


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

TeslaSD said:


> I was mostly pointing out that you can find a used Tesla for A LOT less than the $70k you mentioned. Do a quick search and you'll find some selling for almost half that...


I love that I live in a market where a Tesla isn't ubiquitous so I rent this car out on Turo for a week a month and it essentially makes my payment for me. Have you considered renting your car out?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I love that I live in a market where a Tesla isn't ubiquitous so I rent this car out on Turo for a week a month and it essentially makes my payment for me. Have you considered renting your car out?


Where are you doing Turo out of ?

I started renting 2 of my cars out on Turo a few months ago I just expanded my fleet to 4 . It's been slow this month but It was awesome the first couple of months I had a car rented out almost every day


----------

